# Elita Motorcycle Figures



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the opportunity to acquire the Elita motorcycle figures direct from Germany. Is there anyone else interested in these figures?
Regards, Dennis.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

-19% Vat , yes 
manfred Diel 
SA #1313


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

What do they look like? Scale?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

i will post a picture on the homepage of my website. They fit quite nicely on a 1/24 Maisto motorcycle. Sadly they too are disappearing. if response is good i may carry both.
Regards, Dennsi.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

the Eliita figures are in 1 : 22,5. They were offered painted and unpainted. have not seen them in German shops for a long time. 
Here is one their motorcyclists 










The trike was marketed in the US by a firm called "Dimestore Dreams" 

Some of their figures are suitable for 1 : 20,3 as well 










The three nuns in the Hubbly Ford are made by Elita. The priest is made by a Spanish firm. Forgot who made the monk. Some German (Chinese) maker. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

monk is Bullyland? I think. I put a hat on mine, repainted him and used him for a priest


----------

